# Training Triceps One Day Before Chest



## Contest

Hi all,

Just wanted to know whether anyone trains triceps a day before chest?

I normally do tri's after chest but my chest sessions are so long and grueling that I've recently noticed

I end up skipping out on them. I was thinking of throwing in triceps with biceps on Monday and then doing

chest on Tuesday like usual but I don't know how burnt my triceps will be the next day lol.

I train chest twice a week so my split is a little difficult to work around. I know I probably won't get 100%

from my chest session but I train chest again on Friday's by which time my triceps should have recovered theoretically.


----------



## shinobi_85

if ure gonna tear the tricep up then do chest presses the next day, i dunno if the tricep is going to be full recovered, best leave it alone for 48hrs.

if u do the bicep tricep the day after chest day it would probably be better as ur not completely battering the tricep so there will be some there for the next day, then u got a good 48hr rest on them before u go to friday for second round with chest which could be a lighter session after the first heavy session on ur tuesday..................... or, u could do the tricep bi the day before and lighter chest exercises (like controlled flies) etc etc. feeling like ur ready to go isnt always the best sign, ive felt like that before on my biceps for example, then ive left them alone with just the regulation back exercises for the week and theyve grown like mad, couldnt put my finger on it.


----------



## zak007

Post your chest workout and we shall take it from there


----------



## Contest

Cheers for the reply Shinobi. I was considoring doing bi's and tri's the day after as well and changing my split. I think it would

be more sensible for me to train chest on Monday's and Thursday's instead. I like to go really heavy on chest so doing tri's the

day before may not really be a good idea.

My chest session is the following.

10 sets of bench press

5 sets of dumbbell bench press

5 sets of smith machine bench press

5 sets incline bench press

6 sets of cable fly's

6 sets of dumb bells fly's

10 sets of dips

I know it's excessive but it works for me


----------



## Milky

Contest said:


> Cheers for the reply Shinobi. I was considoring doing bi's and tri's the day after as well and changing my split. I think it would
> 
> be more sensible for me to train chest on Monday's and Thursday's instead. I like to go really heavy on chest so doing tri's the
> 
> day before may not really be a good idea.
> 
> My chest session is the following.
> 
> 10 sets of bench press
> 
> 5 sets of dumbbell bench press
> 
> 5 sets of smith machine bench press
> 
> 5 sets incline bench press
> 
> 6 sets of cable fly's
> 
> 6 sets of dumb bells fly's
> 
> 10 sets of dips
> 
> I know it's excessive but it works for me


Fu*k me !

Excessive is an understatement !


----------



## Contest

Milky said:


> Fu*k me !
> 
> Excessive is an understatement !


It's the only way I've got my chest to grow and got a heavy bench press. Doing 170kg @ a bodyweight of 81kg at the moment.

I like excess but it only seems to work with big muscle groups with me as my biceps just don't seem to get as big as I want them to lol.


----------



## monsta

47 sets for chest? lmfao


----------



## Contest

monsta said:


> 47 sets for chest? lmfao


Well the results do speak for themself I think


----------



## Milky

Contest said:


> It's the only way I've got my chest to grow and got a heavy bench press. Doing 170kg @ a bodyweight of 81kg at the moment.
> 
> I like excess but it only seems to work with big muscle groups with me as my biceps just don't seem to get as big as I want them to lol.


How many times a week do you train mate ?

BTW my chest routine is half of what you do and l have been told l do too much..


----------



## Milky

Contest said:


> Well the results do speak for themself I think


Can we see these results please mate ?


----------



## monsta

define results.............i can't see how that works but if you say it does it must


----------



## Contest

Milky said:


> How many times a week do you train mate ?
> 
> BTW my chest routine is half of what you do and l have been told l do too much..


I train 4-5 times a week mate with chest being the only muscle I train twice. I've always had a weak chest since the beginning

and I've always wanted a big bench hence I gave it the upmost concentration. Now I considor it my best bodypart and if I do

anything less, it just doesn't feel like I've given it a proper workout.

To be honest I don't care about these people who say your overtraining that muscle, or your training too long. If it works for you,

why change it. I'm not going to change something when I'm more than happy with it. There was a point where 50kg was my max

bench press and I got it to 140kg naturally. When I hit the gear that jumped to 170kg and my rep-out weight is now 140kg.

Obviously I must have done something right lol.


----------



## Dan1234

that is n unreal amount of sets

probably 3-4 times what would be recommended


----------



## Readyandwaiting

IMO....

If you have really weak triceps i.e. aesthetically weak not necessarily weak as in strength, then train them first. Only of course if you have a great chest that needs little stimulation to grow well.

9/10 for most people I would say train chest first otherwise your triceps will give out whilst doing chest press exercises and the muscle will not get sufficiently stimulated.


----------



## Dan1234

AND YOU DO IT TWICE PER WEEK!?


----------



## Contest

monsta said:


> define results.............i can't see how that works but if you say it does it must


Well for one I considor a 1 rep max of 170kg @ a body weight of 81kg to be pretty good.

Secondly, I can rep-out 140kg for 8 cleanly.

Thirdly, if you go onto my profile, you can see a picture of me. Without sounding vain, I'd say my chest is fairly big.

I hope I'm not coming across arogant by the way as it's not my intention


----------



## dtlv

Well in a general sense it can be ok to train triceps 48hrs before chest - if doing fullbody routines three times a week then you'd be doing chest, delts, tris every 48 hours, and and fullbody routines can be very effective... however the volume per session would be nowhere near what you are doing.

Forty plus sets may well be causing some growth, but are you sure you are growing optimally? You know your body best, but its very possible that by doing less but more intensely you would grow more - and also not feel too smashed to do triceps after pecs.


----------



## monsta

if you know everything is good with your training 47 sets for chest why come on asking for advice about training the major assisting muscle the day before?don't mean to sound bad mate but i just don't get it


----------



## Contest

Dtlv74 said:


> Well in a general sense it can be ok to train triceps 48hrs before chest - if doing fullbody routines three times a week then you'd be doing chest, delts, tris every 48 hours, and and fullbody routines can be very effective... however the volume per session would be nowhere near what you are doing.
> 
> Forty plus sets may well be causing some growth, but are you sure you are growing optimally? You know your body best, but its very possible that by doing less but more intensely you would grow more - and also not feel too smashed to do triceps after pecs.


Hi mate,

I was thinking that having a 48 hour break between chest and tri's would be the optimal method as well but my split is a little awkward to accomodate that change.

I think the best and easiest thing will be just to move my chest sessions one day in advance and throw in bi's and tri's a day after chest like Shinobi had mentioned.

I also agree that the volume I do for chest is insane but like you say we all know our bodies the best and this is seriously something that I know works for me. Maybe I

could do less now that I have no issues with my chest in terms of size and strength but I'm just too paranoid to change something that has worked great for me lol.


----------



## Contest

monsta said:


> if you know everything is good with your training 47 sets for chest why come on asking for advice about training the major assisting muscle the day before?don't mean to sound bad mate but i just don't get it


I was just curious to see whether anyone does tri's a day before chest. I don't really have issues with tricep growth, it's just after my chest session I sometimes get

a little lazy and miss triceps so was just considoring throwing it in on another day. Plus I've never trained biceps and triceps together and a lot of people say they have

seen great results by having a complete arms days.

Just being inquisitive was all that I was doing mate.


----------



## monsta

i ain't trying to sound bad mate(you can't tell my nice guy tone with typing) i just find it incomprehesible to do 47 sets for chest... i only do little more fore whole body over 8 days but that don't make me right does it? i just think you would be better off doin mass moves when the muscles are fresh rather than failing the assisting muscles the day before. i reckon the tri's and lats assist so much for chest that it's better to lift without them being worn out from a previous session.


----------



## Contest

monsta said:


> i ain't trying to sound bad mate(you can't tell my nice guy tone with typing) i just find it incomprehesible to do 47 sets for chest... i only do little more fore whole body over 8 days but that don't make me right does it? i just think you would be better off doin mass moves when the muscles are fresh rather than failing the assisting muscles the day before. i reckon the tri's and lats assist so much for chest that it's better to lift without them being worn out from a previous session.


I completely agree with you mate. I think the only reason I can bench heavy is because of good technique. I know that I'm utilizing my whole body when doing a heavy weight and

know how much my back, legs and tri's are working along with the chest.

I think having an arms day after my chest day would be the best option really. One of the reasons I train bi's on Monday's is because everyone else likes to do chest that day

so my gym get's extremely busy with no benches ever free lol. I myself used to train chest on Monday's but got fed up eventually with the amount of people that were training

the same muscle that day lol.

Looks like I'll just have to live with it though, or try and go gym earlier in the afternoon lol 

Thanks for your input Monsta.


----------



## guvnor82

what does your weekly split look like m8?


----------



## ttquatro1

wot would u normally do for tri,s how many sets


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Out of interest how long does that chest session take you??


----------



## Contest

My current split:

Mon - Biceps

Tue - Chest + Tri's

Wed - Legs + Shoulders

Thu - Back

Fri - Chest

For triceps I do:

Dips - 5 sets

Push downs on the cable machine - 10 sets (5 sets with a bar and 5 sets with the rope)

Overhead cable extentions - 5 sets

Skull crushers - 5 sets

And that's about it really.


----------



## Contest

baggsy said:


> Out of interest how long does that chest session take you??


That chest session takes me roughly 2 hours by myself.


----------



## Mingster

Whilst the high volume works for your chest have you ever tried low volume, high intensity work for tri's and bi's? Could work for you and would make things fit together more easily....


----------



## Contest

Mingster said:


> Whilst the high volume works for your chest have you ever tried low volume, high intensity work for tri's and bi's? Could work for you and would make things fit together more easily....


To be honest I haven't mate and I'll admit it that I'm not happy with my bi's so I must be doing something wrong. They currently measure in at 17.3" flexed but I really want

to reach the magical 18".

What's your arms routine like mate? I can tell from your avi that you've got some big arms so your doing something right lol.


----------



## vduboli

Contest said:


> That chest session takes me roughly 2 hours by myself.


2 hours?!?! That's nuts! My triceps still hurting from my sesh on Wednesday! And it wasn't two hours long nor was it as involved as yours!


----------



## Mingster

Contest said:


> To be honest I haven't mate and I'll admit it that I'm not happy with my bi's so I must be doing something wrong. They currently measure in at 17.3" flexed but I really want
> 
> to reach the magical 18".
> 
> What's your arms routine like mate? I can tell from your avi that you've got some big arms so your doing something right lol.


HaHa. Thank you. My training is the opposite to yours tbh mate. I like low volume, in and out of the gym sessions. For my chest I do 5 sets of bench, 3 sets of dips and 3 sets of flyes and that's it lol. I've trained for a lot of years and have never really trained my arms until the last couple. I trained for powerlifting and, at most, I would do 2/3 sets of curls and 2/3 sets of CGBP for arms in a week. These days I have a more bodybuilding orientation to my training but still favour the less is more system and do around 3 sets of two exercises for bi's and tri's a week.


----------



## Danny_Arnold

personally no, i feel u could risk overtraining em i always try leave 48, at least 24 hours between muscles working intensely


----------



## Dan1234

i genuinely find this shocking haha

smacked my forehead at every post about your routine

ahh well, if it works it works! good shape btw mate


----------



## fullyloaded

wow, this is how i used to train before i had an idea about what i was doing, i used to spend hours and hours in my garage, now i can do a chest and tri routine in no more than 45 mins. i find less movements and heavy for arms makes mine grow (19.5" natty), so ive adopted this for my chest too.


----------



## Milky

Chest does look pretty good mate in your profile l must admit...

My god tho 2 hours in the gym would do my head in but it clearly works for you.


----------



## zak007

Contest said:


> My current split:
> 
> Mon - Biceps
> 
> Tue - Chest + Tri's
> 
> Wed - Legs + Shoulders
> 
> Thu - Back
> 
> Fri - Chest
> 
> For triceps I do:
> 
> Dips - 5 sets
> 
> Push downs on the cable machine - 10 sets (5 sets with a bar and 5 sets with the rope)
> 
> Overhead cable extentions - 5 sets
> 
> Skull crushers - 5 sets
> 
> And that's about it really.


biceps are a small muscle they wouldnt need to have their own day imo

chest/tris as said 47 sets WOW!!!!! (I used to do so many sets before not as much as 47 but lots of benching and pressing and bla bla so I know where you are on the it doesnt feel like I worked my chest out go with less but more intense add in a few dropsets on bench etc for a few weeks and see how it feels, theres no need to do chest 2 days if you have a decent chest already it looks good from the pics)

Legs are a big muscle along with shoulders/traps/rear delts I would do them on different days

with back your already stimulating biceps why not do back/bis monday and take thursday off?

so routine something like

Mon-Back/bis

Tues-Legs/abs

Wed OFF

Thursday shoulders/traps/rear delts

friday chest/tris

I used to do lots of sets and I cut it down you can train harder with shorter sessions and get more rest

If your working out every day and doing so many sets your gonna need a lot of protein/rest to repair your muscle

But heyyyyyyyy its just advice


----------



## Contest

Thanks for the kind words lads and the advice you fellas have given me 

My training split will definitely be changing but I can't see myself shortening my chest workout if I'm honest with you guys lol.

Bicep session will be shortened though and made more intense and triceps will also be trained with them. Hopefully I can see some

decent growth by doing this.

@fullyloaded

19.5" arms is crazy mate and the fact that your natty astonishes me. I didn't even know getting arms that big naturally was possible lol.


----------



## zak007

Contest said:


> Thanks for the kind words lads and the advice you fellas have given me
> 
> My training split will definitely be changing but I can't see myself shortening my chest workout if I'm honest with you guys lol.
> 
> Bicep session will be shortened though and made more intense and triceps will also be trained with them. Hopefully I can see some
> 
> decent growth by doing this.
> 
> @fullyloaded
> 
> 19.5" arms is crazy mate and the fact that your natty astonishes me. I didn't even know getting arms that big naturally was possible lol.


I used to do quite a lot but one day spotted a guy and from there he became my workout partner and his theory was always less is better now were in and out in a hour maybe a bit over depending on how busy it is and if we talk and the workouts are a lot better and theres more growth

a totally hamered biceps yesterday 10+ sets and never again their done to the max and have probably done more damage than good

just to keep in mind we train to break muscles down then they rebuild stronger, not to destroy them where they take a whole while longer to rebuild

and for fullyloaded having 19.5" arms it all depends on genetics

how long you been training bud


----------



## Contest

Rq355 said:


> I used to do quite a lot but one day spotted a guy and from there he became my workout partner and his theory was always less is better now were in and out in a hour maybe a bit over depending on how busy it is and if we talk and the workouts are a lot better and theres more growth
> 
> a totally hamered biceps yesterday 10+ sets and never again their done to the max and have probably done more damage than good
> 
> just to keep in mind we train to break muscles down then they rebuild stronger, not to destroy them where they take a whole while longer to rebuild
> 
> and for fullyloaded having 19.5" arms it all depends on genetics
> 
> how long you been training bud


I was always under the impression that the muscle must be literally destroyed during a workout. The fact that I'm also on gear strengthened this idea in my head lol.

I've read a lot that bicep size is mainly dictated by genetics but I've always been skeptical on how true this statement is.

I think there's a very fine between overtraining and undertraining and I've obviously lost sight of that line and gone for the most extreme method as I wanted to make sure

that I'd see growth from my training lol.

I've been training roughly 3.5 years mate.


----------



## zak007

Contest said:


> I was always under the impression that the muscle must be literally destroyed during a workout. The fact that I'm also on gear strengthened this idea in my head lol.
> 
> I've read a lot that bicep size is mainly dictated by genetics but I've always been skeptical on how true this statement is.
> 
> I think there's a very fine between overtraining and undertraining and I've obviously lost sight of that line and gone for the most extreme method as I wanted to make sure
> 
> that I'd see growth from my training lol.
> 
> I've been training roughly 3.5 years mate.


it should be destroyed but IMO to the point where it can repair if your working other muscles the next 4 days without rest your body will constantly be rebuilding, obviously on gear your recovery times is sped up and you can try harder

I would say that genetics is a key role in BBing as some people got it some dont

Anno its hard to believe that less is actually better (a dont question it anymore cause its too hard to understand lol)

3.5 years with gear you should be nearing your genetic potential


----------



## Contest

Rq355 said:


> it should be destroyed but IMO to the point where it can repair if your working other muscles the next 4 days without rest your body will constantly be rebuilding, obviously on gear your recovery times is sped up and you can try harder
> 
> I would say that genetics is a key role in BBing as some people got it some dont
> 
> Anno its hard to believe that less is actually better (a dont question it anymore cause its too hard to understand lol)
> 
> 3.5 years with gear you should be nearing your genetic potential


Sorry mate, I should have mentioned that I've been training for 3.5 years but have only been using gear for roughly 8 months now.

I didn't want to start gear too early and only took the step when I felt I had almost reached my natural potential.

It's still so hard for me to believe that less can be more lol. Not that I'm doubting what your saying mate, it's just I have

that kind of mentality and I admit I can be very stubborn at times when people give me information that doesn't fit in

with what I've come to believe.

Seeing as I'm not happy with my bicep growth though, I have no other option then to try what your sayin so will be doing that this week lol


----------



## zak007

3.5 years is a long time and with 8 months gear usage you should be quite up there

ad want to take injectables but am not a fan of needles lol

Anno a still maself doubt it and a completely get it when you want your biceps to scream after the session but its all trial and error just see how it works for you if it doesnt work go back to the norm

Everyones the same me included when you get told something youll question it if it crosses your views and when has less been better

Isit the bicep in general or isit the bicep size? you probably already do know but all just refresh things tris make up 2/3s of your arm and should be the primarily focus for bigger arms

But then again everyones heads shouting BIS BIS BIS lol


----------



## harryalmighty

Contest said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I was thinking that having a 48 hour break between chest and tri's would be the optimal method as well but my split is a little awkward to accomodate that change.
> 
> I think the best and easiest thing will be just to move my chest sessions one day in advance and throw in bi's and tri's a day after chest like Shinobi had mentioned.
> 
> I also agree that the volume I do for chest is insane but like you say we all know our bodies the best and this is seriously something that I know works for me. Maybe I
> 
> could do less now that I have no issues with my chest in terms of size and strength but I'm just too paranoid to change something that has worked great for me lol.


yeahp i get told i do too much for chest:

4 sets flatbench

4 sets db inc

4 sets flys inc

4 sets hammer strength

4 sets cable flys

4 sets decline bench

but as you said what works per person works and this makes my chest grow at a rate i like.

as for the triceps if i was to blast them the day before im pretty sure id struggle on my chest workout/ theres only one way to find out though - Try it!


----------



## biglbs

TWICE PER WEEK,,,,,my god


----------



## fullyloaded

Rq355 said:


> and for fullyloaded having 19.5" arms it all depends on genetics
> 
> how long you been training bud


about 3 years now, but the past year, with some general knowledge on how to train properly. ill not lie i do carry quite abit of body fat, that might help. even when i did my first cycle which was 10 weeks of winny oral they didnt get any bigger, just harder.


----------

